# Putting windows on the R15



## R15 411 (May 31, 2007)

Hi I Have An Old R15 coud I put another hardrive in it and install windows (what would happen if I tried doing it)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Umm.... No


----------



## R15 411 (May 31, 2007)

will it shock me?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

What would happen is nothing - it wouldn't work. Either as an R15 or as a windows based anything.

Carl


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe Linux..but I doubt it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

R15 411 said:


> will it shock me?


Your first shock will probably come from the fact that there is no way to load Windows onto the machine. The next shock will be that Windows doesn't run on the R15's processor. You'll also be shocked when you realize that you can't plug a keyboard and a mouse in at the same time with a single USB port.

Imagine your surprise when you discover that the operating system is in flash memory...


----------



## R15 411 (May 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> Your first shock will probably come from the fact that there is no way to load Windows onto the machine. The next shock will be that Windows doesn't run on the R15's processor. You'll also be shocked when you realize that you can't plug a keyboard and a mouse in at the same time with a single USB port.
> 
> Imagine your surprise when you discover that the operating system is in flash memory...


Actuly there is two usb ports one in front one in back


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

R15 411 said:


> Actuly there is two usb ports one in front one in back


You know what I think if funny about this thread?

All of us geeks gave legitimate answers to the question.

Nice work fellow geeks. :hurah:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

R15 411 said:


> Actuly there is two usb ports one in front one in back


And even if it didn't you could use a hub. Or even something like this:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-4NNRG3

Assuming you only had one USB port, this device would give you a keyboard and two available ports.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

walters said:


> And even if it didn't you could use a hub.


While some setups support USB mice and keyboards, I can't say I've seen any that will support an outboard hub.

Finding places to plug things in doesn't answer enough of the questions.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am sorry. I don't understand. How did the original questioner get the impression that a DVR was a PC? It is a consumer electronics device. 

Would you ask if you could put Windows on your DVD player or your Microwave? Oh, it does have a hard disk but beyond that it is just the same as the other two devices.

I hate to sound sarcastic but...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Awww, you should have answered - yes, just remove the drive, connect it to your PC, install windows and put it back in the R15. Then act surprised that it didn't work, claiming that you've done this before. :lol:


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure you can put windows on the R-15 that you own. Just cut the case and put glass in it's place. I wouldn't recommend trying to put bay windows on it though and it may cause overheating if you glass over the vents on the box.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Windows... no. Linux... maybe a special embedded distribution like what is sometimes put on routers... provided D* hasn't locked down the hardware. It wouldn't do much, though... you couldn't use it as a server or router because of the lack of ethernet ports.

By the way, what processor is the R15 running on?


----------

